# settings to recommend for a overcast...



## momof2girls07

cloudy day with my DSLR canon rebel xti?
I only have the kit lens- 18-55mm and a 50mm 1.8 II.

I am tried taking some shots of my oldest daughter outside w/ my 18-55mm and couldn't seem to get the color/exposure right using manual.
any suggestions on SS, ISO?


----------



## Big Mike

I have moved this from the 'critique' section.

I guess the first thing to ask...is do you understand how shutter speed, aperture and ISO work together to give you the exposure?  Do you know how the camera's built-in meter works?
These are things that you should know when you use Manual mode.

Even when you do know these things, there is nothing wrong with using the automatic modes...especially the priority modes Av and Tv.

Using manual mode will help you learn and understand...so if you want to use it...that's great.  First, you need to know that every situation is different...so there is no way that we could give you suggestion for settings to use...because we are not in the light that you are in.  The good news is that you don't have to randomly guess.  Your camera has a built-in meter and you can use it.  When you activate the meter, half press the shutter button...the viewfinder and the screen on the back will show you a scale with a needle.  That's the meter reading.  In manual mode, you will need to adjust the settings until the needle is on the zero mark in the centre...well that's a good place to start anyway.  If you use an auto/priority mode, the camera will give you settings that centre the needle.

So that is your base exposure and sometimes it's the best exposure.  So there you go.  If you want to overexposure, then adjust the settings so that the needle is to the right.  Underexposing will have the needle to the left.

With digital, you can shoot, check, adjust and shoot again.  I suggest setting the camera to display the histogram and learn how to read and understand it.  SEE HERE

That's really all there is to it.  Of course, nothing is really right or wrong...if you want it darker, then underexpose...if you want it brighter, overexpose.

Overcast days are good because the light is soft and there the shadows are not dark...if there are any shadows at all.


----------



## momof2girls07

thanks! I'm still learning...
learning a lot!!!


----------



## elsaspet

Wow...that really depends.
I shoot manual so I'll give you the manual start out deal:
go to the lowest iso 100.  Adjust.
Your shutter speed will have to do with the f stop.  I normally start at 2.8.
The lower the shutter speed number, the more the light into the camera.  The bigger the number, the less light.  
Tricky part is, that when you are at 100 iso, and 125, and you like it, but it's still too bright, you might want to adjust the F stop.
Practice Practice Practice.
Good Luck and Have fun.


----------



## frXnz kafka

Have you tried adjusting the white balance at all?


----------



## TCimages

Try Program mode, ISO 100, Shoot Raw, Use DPP (came with the camera) to process it. In DPP adjust WB and Saturation to get the color and warmth you might be looking for.

Post an example of what you have

Personally, I've never understood using Manual mode for normal shooting with adequate light.  Sure there are times to use it. For most situations you still end up taking advantage of the cameras metering system to get close to the setting you want.


----------



## The_Traveler

On a very overcast day I usually overexpose about a half stop or so. Since the range of tones will be very narrow the meter will try to  make everything a medium grey and I want to get as much saturation as I can so I 'overexpose' to move the whole range of tones higher. 

Learn how to use the histogram on your camera; it is an invaluable tool.
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/expose-right.shtml


----------



## windoze

momof2girls07 said:


> cloudy day with my DSLR canon rebel xti?
> I only have the kit lens- 18-55mm and a 50mm 1.8 II.
> 
> I am tried taking some shots of my oldest daughter outside w/ my 18-55mm and couldn't seem to get the color/exposure right using manual.
> any suggestions on SS, ISO?



hmm is it a sunny day with clouds or is it indeed a overcast day?
sunny day with clouds - meter off the blue sky
overcast day stay away from those clouds - acts as a softbox.
produces a diffused light but you dont want that softbox in your picture. 
Meter your subject independent of the cloud covering. Hopefully her shirt isnt white or black  but if it is - use a grey card.


----------



## KmH

*2007, 5 year old * Thread Closed * *


----------



## cgipson1

closed?


----------



## SCraig

KmH said:


> *2007, 5 year old * Thread Closed * *



Don't think so


----------



## o hey tyler

SCraig said:
			
		

> Don't think so



Winning


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

elsaspet said:


> Wow...that really depends.
> I shoot manual so I'll give you the manual start out deal:
> go to the lowest iso 100.  Adjust.
> Your shutter speed will have to do with the f stop.  I normally start at 2.8.
> The lower the shutter speed number, the more the light into the camera.  The bigger the number, the less light.
> Tricky part is, that when you are at 100 iso, and 125, and you like it, but it's still too bright, you might want to adjust the F stop.
> Practice Practice Practice.
> Good Luck and Have fun.



Dafuq?

No wonder she's banned.


----------



## mishele

I want to play in the closed thread!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

You can't! IT'S CLOSED!


----------



## SCraig

Last one to post before KmH sees it and closes it again WINS!


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You can't! IT'S CLOSED!



****.....my bad!!!


----------



## o hey tyler

mishele said:
			
		

> ****.....my bad!!!



Lockfail


----------



## pgriz

OOOh! OOOOh! OOOOh!  The forbidden area is not locked up!   Where's my spray can?


----------



## charlie76

no image for charlie


----------



## pixmedic

Can i play in the closed thread too??


----------



## cgipson1

To quote a now nameless former Official fire photographer, "I NOW Close this THREAD! IT IS CLOSED!"



lol!


----------



## o hey tyler

Damn this is still open?


----------



## pixmedic

Apparently so


----------



## mishele




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

TCimages said:


> Try Program mode, ISO 100, Shoot Raw, Use DPP (came with the camera) to process it. In DPP adjust WB and Saturation to get the color and warmth you might be looking for.
> 
> Post an example of what you have
> 
> Personally, I've never understood using Manual mode for normal shooting with adequate light.  Sure there are times to use it. For most situations you still end up taking advantage of the cameras metering system to get close to the setting you want.




^^^classic internet advice right there, it even applies today


----------



## KmH

*I hate it when that happens.*


----------

